# SA ; S.O.O. small snapper and crapped myself



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Just a quick report, after receiving a PM from our snapper state of origin captian (OldDood) that Drewboy and him were going out this evening for a elusive metro snapper, i cancelled my plans to head into the city with a few mates and instead thought i would try to get onboard the comp for SA. We all launch pretty much around the same time and ended up out pass where we intended to later try for a snapper. OldDood and Drewboy got a couple of cuttlefish i think before we all went in closer to try for a snapper.

The sun had just set and i was day dreaming when all of a sudden there is a loud noise of rushing air and my yak wobbles (it was dead calm out their) and this almighty seal breaks the surface within a arms lenght of my yak, i crapped myself :twisted: 
After regaining my composure :lol: i continued to berley and finally get a run and land a small 40cm snapper around 7pm.










Although the conditions were perfect we all called it quits at 7.45 as nothing was happening.

PS. it was good to catch up with you guys, even if the fish didn't come out to play.

Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Lot of those cuttlefish around last weekend too. Good of you to give the seal a back-scratch on your yak, Steve.


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

Noice one mate.

Lucky you didn't fall out ya yak! :shock:


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Good to have your company Steve.
That seal sure was a bruiser... a bit the worse for wear with a big circular chunk taken out of its back.
He probably copped a prop as he was very inquisitive with each of us and may have got too close to a boat.
The cuttlefish I caught was the biggest I've ever encountered... Could have weighed as much as 10 kilos.
Maybe our spot is the new point Lowly. :shock:


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Good work Steve.
It was very quiet last night, apart from squid and cuttlefish I could not find even a solitary tommie.
Nonetheless, glassy seas made it very comfortable.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well done Steve - on the board and during pretty much dodge conditions.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done guys, have noticed there are a few cuttlefish about atm. Does anyone eat them or only use 'em for bait.
Hadn't seen the seal around for a while but that close to the yak I reckon I would have walked back to shore on water in no time without finding out what it was.
And I thought he was here for The Voice on channel 9 









Cheers
Bob


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Squidley said:


> Good of you to give the seal a back-scratch on your yak, Steve.


I don''t know about her back needing a scratch, but when she expelled her breath it stunk so perhaps a dental clean would help her find a partner :lol:



Drewboy said:


> The cuttlefish I caught was the biggest I've ever encountered... Could have weighed as much as 10 kilos.


I am not sure if i have ever posted this photo, the biggest cuttlefish i have seen !












Rockster said:


> And I thought he was here for The Voice on channel 9


 :lol: Clever :lol: 
I was saying to Drewboy when we use to take our boats to NSW (Narooma) the seals use to try and take our kingies (and sometimes succeeded) and every now and then they would partially climb into the boat's motor well, until a not so friendly prod with a fishing rod would change their minds.

Steve


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

:shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Zilch said:


> Rockster said:
> 
> 
> > And I thought he was here for The Voice on channel 9
> ...


Even more clever :shock:
Bloody Qld is beating us in the snapper state of origin :twisted: and now NSW is betting us in photoshop !









Steve


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Zilch said:


> Zilch said:
> 
> 
> > Rockster said:
> ...


With a head like that no wonder Steve filled his paddling pants! :lol:


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well done Steve
Those Seal jokes are good too guys


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

OldDood said:


> *With a head like that *no wonder Steve filled his paddling pants! :lol:


I thought Drewboy said the scar was on his back !



OldDood said:


> .......... no wonder Steve filled his paddling pants! :lol:


What you could smell was the seal, honestly :lol: .



eagle4031 said:


> Well done Steve


Thanks Bruce  , hope you still get out occasionally.

Steve


----------

